# Scarecrow Theme



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. Im still undecided about what kind of theme I'm going to do this year.. For the last several years, I've just taken pretty much everything I've got and put it somewhere in the yard. This year I'm thinking of going with either a clown/circus theme, or a monster/creature theme. Another thing I thought up, was a scarecrow theme. I'm thinking I could take at least 15 of these scarecrows (if i could out a stake in them, so i can put them in the ground) http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gt-3ft-hanging-scarecrow/ I think they look creepy and with the right lighting, for, music and what not, I think it could work pretty well. I could also pick up the animated one from Spirit, and put it in the yard as well, http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-the-harvester/ I could get some cornstalks and put those up in the yard too. Where can I pick up some corn stalks? I live in Canada so I don't know if it's different than the USA. I'm curious too see what you guys think of the scarecrow idea. Thanks!

Dustyn


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

We're planning on getting some corn stalks for my costume party this October. We happen to know of someone who owns a farm who will usually sell that stuff by the bundle for pretty cheap. My back up plan is to ask my local pumpkin farm if I can buy from them, or if they know someone who would supply. Neither of those are particularly helpful, I'm sure, but I hope it yields some sort of result for you. As you said- maybe that is different in Canada.
As for the Scarecrow theme, it's never been my particular cup of tea as I haven't seen it pulled off well, but I really like the two selections that you posted. That just might work out really nicely. If you go with it I'd love to see some pictures! If you're feeling adventurous it wouldn't be too difficult to make your own scarecrows as well, which could add a nice creepy touch. Straw to stuff them with should be pretty easy to come by (most likely wherever you get ahold of corn stalks)


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gorylovescene said:


> We're planning on getting some corn stalks for my costume party this October. We happen to know of someone who owns a farm who will usually sell that stuff by the bundle for pretty cheap. My back up plan is to ask my local pumpkin farm if I can buy from them, or if they know someone who would supply. Neither of those are particularly helpful, I'm sure, but I hope it yields some sort of result for you. As you said- maybe that is different in Canada.
> As for the Scarecrow theme, it's never been my particular cup of tea as I haven't seen it pulled off well, but I really like the two selections that you posted. That just might work out really nicely. If you go with it I'd love to see some pictures! If you're feeling adventurous it wouldn't be too difficult to make your own scarecrows as well, which could add a nice creepy touch. Straw to stuff them with should be pretty easy to come by (most likely wherever you get ahold of corn stalks)


Thanks for the reply. Im going to contact a couple of the corn mazes around here, and see if they would sell some too me. I didn't think about making my own scarecrows, but maybe I could make one really tall one as the focal point of the yard. If I do this theme, I will post pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You really should try your hand a making some scarecrows, dusty. They're one of the simpler props to build because they don't have to be complex to be effective. Here are some examples, and if you do a search for "scarecrow" in the Showroom, you'll find many more:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24144&highlight=scarecrow

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17907&highlight=scarecrow

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17536&highlight=scarecrow

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16984&highlight=scarecrow

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13653&highlight=scarecrow

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13629&highlight=scarecrow


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I got some good ideas from those links. I will try to make a couple taller ones myself.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You can Never go wrong with scarecrows, they are very creepy and a definate symbol of Halloween.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was able to find some corn stalks. One of the corn mazes around here is going to have some in a week or so, $5 for 20 stalks. I'm going to attach them to some bamboo poles and stick them in the ground in the yard. I remember in the first Children of the Corn movie, where there was corn everywhere on the outside of the house (coming out of windows, etc) How may stalks do you think I should pick up? Any other ideas as to how I could use the corn stalks? Also what kind of fence should I do for this type of theme? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For a corn field/scarecrow theme, I'd say use a split rail fence like the ones built in colonial times (not your modern day suburban split rail). Do a Google image search with the term "split rail fence colonial" and you'll find many good examples. They're very rustic looking.

Couple of examples here in slightly different styles:

http://www.drfphoto.com/image/full/2617.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ufp9GmeBMeE/TZmzQgSEk2I/AAAAAAAABfc/eK-e_IWnLDI/s1600/Rail+Fence.jpg


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

I would just add my two cents that making a scarecrow from scratch is extremely rewarding comparing to buying a premade one. 

I am finishing mine up over the next week so I can put it up next weekend. Funkins and or premade jack o'lanterns from target, etc. are great. I got a premade giant pumpkin from target and have repainted it, etc. 

Post when you are done! I am going to have a major picture dump on here in the next few weeks, myself.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Got Some Stalks*

Hey there. So I picked up 4 three foot scarecrows from Spirit, as well as two three foot pumpkin scarecrow type things. I plan on getting the animated Harvester as well. I got some corn stalks form a corn maze around here. My parents and I went on Sat, to pick them up, and well to put it short, they wouldn't fit in the SUV. When I ordered them the girls said they would be about six feet. They weren't six feet! lol. I would say there in around 10 feet! We went back on Sunday, this time with a truck, and brought them home. I got six bundles and each bundle has about 15 stalks. $30 for the stalk, which I think is a good price. I'm also wanting to build a large, tall scarecrow to be the main focal point. I'm thinking red and yellow flowed lights will be good, what other colour combinations would go good?

Here's a link to my Halloween 2011 Facebook album. That's my Mom standing with the corn.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150318151396943.342556.715101942&l=cbf6cb86b8&type=1


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

wow that is some tall corn!! I am doing my front porch/ garden with that same theme. At spirit this weekend i saw they had some crows too. As for the lighting I think I will keep it fairly dark because my scarecrow has a pumpkin head that will be lit up. Im not sure about the lighting either, will have to experiment but Im thinking maybe a simple blacklight and maybe those small led string lights in purple. I hope you post pics when its done!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya, it's taller than I though, but thats okay. I'm thinking of making a scarecrow frame out of pvc or even just bamboo poles and attaching come corn stalks to it and putting some kind of hear on top. If you take pics of your display Abby, be sure to post them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: For the BEST scarecrows I have ever seen go to pumpkinrot.com. That will give you some good ideas and great direction if you have time to build any. Those cornstalks are HUGE!!! I get my cornstalks each year from a farmer's market and they go to Pennsylvania with a truck and bring them back and I thought mine were tall. (they are small compared to yours)


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dusty - at the risk of tooting my own horn, here's a couple pix of my In-Your-Face Scarecrow that guards my cornpatch. He's actually a pnuematic scare, but I think he'd look OK even as a static scarecrow....


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> Dusty - at the risk of tooting my own horn, here's a couple pix of my In-Your-Face Scarecrow that guards my cornpatch. He's actually a pnuematic scare, but I think he'd look OK even as a static scarecrow....


I love the scarecrow, looks pretty simple to make. How is the corn standing? What did you attach it too?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dusty, go to www.dreadnight.com and check out my How-To pages. There's how-to's in there for both the Scarecrow and the Corn Patch, and the Scarecrow can be built as a static display just as easily. Enjoy! Only thing you won't find is the how to make the scarecrow head, but if you want that just PM me and I'll explain that in a post.


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

pumpkin5: your house looks great!
dreadnight: love your scarecrow, I like his face, it reminds me a bit of the grinch


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanx - hadn't noticed before, but I think you're right!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any other suggestions as to what I could put in the yard. I have 6 three foot tall scarecrows from spirit I am going to put in the yard, I'm getting g the animated harvester from Spirit, we are making a fog piping walkthrough thing (similar to the one at spirit) I have a 6 foot tall skeleton in a cape type thing I'm going to hang in our porch. I'm still looking for other stuff I can add. I plan on making a scarecrow, similar to Dreadnight's. I also have a projector that I use in our upstairs window every year. I started making a show video of different horror movie clips, but am also welcoming other ideas for what i could put on a video for the projector. Any other ideas are very welcomed!

Thanks,

Dustyn


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> Dusty, go to www.dreadnight.com and check out my How-To pages. There's how-to's in there for both the Scarecrow and the Corn Patch, and the Scarecrow can be built as a static display just as easily. Enjoy! Only thing you won't find is the how to make the scarecrow head, but if you want that just PM me and I'll explain that in a post.


I was reading on your site, how you did a "corn maze" on your driveway, that a great idea. I could do that on our driveway (it just sits empty anyways) I could make it like a path for the TOT'S to follow.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Dustyn - that's exactly why I did mine (besides loving the idea of a cornpatch in my haunt!) It breaks up all the "straight lines" of a typical house, and creates a pathway that people have to follow, which helps direct them right toward the scares. :jol:


----------

